# Xchat en MSN ?

## rdvrey

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik xchat moet instellen om met MSN te kunnen chatten?

Het lukt mij wel om Gentoo te installeren maar Xchat met MSN instellen lijkt een ramp.

groeten

Robert

----------

## maKKus

XChat is een irc client en niets meer. Dus MSN met XChat zit er niet in. Hiervoor heb je een IMclient nodig. Er zijn er veel in portage (/usr/portage/net-im). Ik zelf gebruik Gaim en wel de gaim-cvs versie omdat deze gtk+2 compatibel is. Maar er zijn er genoeg andere zoals everybuddy enz. Ook qt compatibele IMclients genoeg als je meer van 'n KDE look houd.

Waarschuwing: Op dit moment is gaim-cvs erg onstabiel omdat er een mooiere Buddylist aan toegevoegd wordt over 'n weekje is 't vast en zeker 'n stuk stabieler.

----------

## garo

Indien je niet weet wat kiezen, gaim is de populairste op het moment

----------

## rdvrey

Thanks,

Ik ga eerst even gaim proberen, kijken hoe dat gaat.

Ik moet dit werkend krijgen, mijn neefje beweerd dat Linux niks is omdat ik niet met MSN kan chatten. Aangezien ik niet geloof dat er iets niet met Linux kan, is het dus gewoon een kwestie van zoeken.

groeten

Robert :D  :D  :D  :D

----------

## maKKus

Gaim is net zoals Trillian op Windows in staat om met meerder IM services contact te maken zoals AIM, ICQ, MSN en Jabber. Nogmaals ik zou voor nu de stabiele versie pakken (0.59.x) omdat cvs op dit moment niet echt stabiel is maar dat kan over 'n week veranderd zijn, vooral omdat ze binnen een week de nieuwe 0.6 (gtk+2) willen afleveren, deze kan dan ook files overzenden.

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> mijn neefje beweerd dat Linux niks is

 

Iedereen die ik ken, buiten mensen van de LUG waar ik bij zit, beweert dat linux niks is. Ik heb het opgegeven om hun te overtuigen.  :Sad: 

----------

## rdvrey

Ik ga er ook niet van uit dat hij te overtuigen is. Ik kan het er natuurlijk niet bij laten zitten, dat er iets niet met Linux zou kunnen.

Robert

----------

## garo

Dapper, heel dapper.

Je hebt natuurlijk gelijk. "The sky is the limit." Maar bereid je maar voor op tegenwind. Onderstussen sta ik bekend als "de linux-freak","pinguin-******" (vervang sterretjes door onbeleefd woord),"diene rare",enz.

Ik probeer niemand er meer van te overtuigen dat open source,gnu,linux,... beter is, al is het wel zo.

----------

## rdvrey

Gaim werkt maar het lukt mij niet om bij chat.msn.com port 5190 in te loggen.

protocol aim/icq

Moet ik mischien een ander port nummer nemen ?

Robert

----------

## rdvrey

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh..............

Ik ben erachter, het helpt als je de MSN plugin laad

oftewel de goede oude RTFM !!!!!!

Robert

----------

## JefP@@

 *garo wrote:*   

> Dapper, heel dapper.
> 
> Je hebt natuurlijk gelijk. "The sky is the limit." Maar bereid je maar voor op tegenwind. Onderstussen sta ik bekend als "de linux-freak","pinguin-******" (vervang sterretjes door onbeleefd woord),"diene rare",enz.
> 
> Ik probeer niemand er meer van te overtuigen dat open source,gnu,linux,... beter is, al is het wel zo.

 

Waarom moeite doen ??

Als ze intelligent zijn, komen ze er zelf wel achter...

grtz

----------

## rdvrey

De genoemde eigenschap is slechts een deel van de benodigde voorwaarden:

- de wil om zelf te denken

- in staat om zelfstandig te lezen en te leren

- bereid om alle positieve 'gaven' in te zetten en tijd te inversteren

- doorzettings vermogen ondanks tegenslag

- nieuwsgierig en leergierig

----------

## kamikaz3

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mijn neefje beweerd dat Linux niks is 
> 
> Iedereen die ik ken, buiten mensen van de LUG waar ik bij zit, beweert dat linux niks is. Ik heb het opgegeven om hun te overtuigen. 

 

Hey ken jij "Djefke" , die zou ook in die LUG moeten zitten?

gelukkig ken ik meer mesen die wel vinden dat linux iets is   :Cool: 

----------

## garo

 *Quote:*   

> Hey ken jij "Djefke" , die zou ook in die LUG moeten zitten?

 

Ja, zoals je hier kan zien. Ik ben degene met de fila trui.Je kan het niet goed zien, maar DJefke is degene met het witte t-shirt.

PS: Op die foto staat het wel vol met mandrake dozen, maar die hebben we gekregen van de sponsor.Niemand gebruikt mandrake bij ons.

----------

## SeJo

ik gebruik amsn als ik iemand wil laten zien dat je kan msnnen, 

trekt bijna als 2 druppels water op msn messenger...

amsn.sourceforge.net als ik me niet vergis...

anders eens google, erop

MODERATOR GARO:

Je vergist je niet.

----------

## rdvrey

Ik moet toegeven, Amsn ziet er netjes uit. Ik ben benieuwd hoe de nieuwe gaim er uit ziet. Ik heb al wat screenshots gezien, maar niks is zo als the real thing.

groeten

Robert

----------

## Matje

Ik gebruik gaim-cvs en dat gaat redelijk goed. Ben ook geabonneerd op de cvs-mailinglist zodat ik kan zien wanneer het het moment is om te updaten  :Smile:  Momenteel zou ik het afraden, ze hebben pas een nieuwe buddy-list ingevoerd en die gaat niet zo schitterend, heb ik zelf al ondervonden  :Smile: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

Je zou ook eens Bitlbee kunnen proberen, dat is een IM naar IRC gateway die ondermeer ICQ, MSN en Jabber ondersteunt.

Het zit niet in portage, maar je kan het hier downloaden.  :Smile: 

Helaas krijg ik het niet in gang onder Gentoo, dus als het iemand wel lukt, ff zeggen hoe je het zover gekregen hebt?   :Smile: 

----------

## Red Nalie

Mijn favo all-in-one chat client is toch nog steeds Kopete, redelijk onbekend, maar ik vind het een heerlijk programma  :Smile: 

Voordeel in mijn situatie is dat ik wat vrienden heb die Linux/Mac/BSD draaien, als ik me dan irriteer aan mensen die nix van Linux willen afweten reageer ik het op hen af  :Wink: 

----------

## Stuartje

amsn is netjes maar bij mij heeft het de vervelende gewoonte van soms gespreken te mengen wat tot gevaarlijke situaties kan leiden...

----------

## Stuartje

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> Je zou ook eens Bitlbee kunnen proberen, dat is een IM naar IRC gateway die ondermeer ICQ, MSN en Jabber ondersteunt.
> 
> Het zit niet in portage, maar je kan het hier downloaden. 
> 
> Helaas krijg ik het niet in gang onder Gentoo, dus als het iemand wel lukt, ff zeggen hoe je het zover gekregen hebt?  

 

Bij mij werkt het wel op voorwaarde dat ik het inetd gebruik. Met xinetd werkt het NIET!

----------

## theBlackDragon

Bedankt Stuartje, inetd gebruiken loste het probleem op  :Very Happy: 

Voor anderen met hetzelfde probleem:

inetd wordt onder gentoo niet volledig geinstalleerd (/etc/inetd.conf ontbreekt bijvoorbeeld)

Kijk in deze thread  voor hulp bij het instellen van inetd  :Smile: 

----------

## rdvrey

Is er ook een programma waarmee je met spraak kan chatten ? ( bij voorkeur duplex)

groeten

Robert

----------

## theBlackDragon

Gnomemeeting zou dat moeten kunnen, daarmee kun je ook visueel chatten.

Ik weet niet of er ook zo'n programma voor KDE bestaat, maar ik dacht van niet.

----------

## Red Nalie

 *rdvrey wrote:*   

> Is er ook een programma waarmee je met spraak kan chatten ? ( bij voorkeur duplex)
> 
> groeten
> 
> Robert

 

Jaja, zowiets heet Teamspeak  :Smile: , kan je lekker lullen met elkaar  :Razz: 

www.teamspeak.org  :Smile:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlBundy

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> amsn is netjes maar bij mij heeft het de vervelende gewoonte van soms gespreken te mengen wat tot gevaarlijke situaties kan leiden...

 

Als het goed is is dat in de laatste versie verholpen.

----------

## Stuartje

 *AlBundy wrote:*   

>  *Stuartje wrote:*   amsn is netjes maar bij mij heeft het de vervelende gewoonte van soms gespreken te mengen wat tot gevaarlijke situaties kan leiden... 
> 
> Als het goed is is dat in de laatste versie verholpen.

 

Ik draai de laaste stable en die durft toch wel te mengen  :Sad: 

----------

## Matje

Als je gaim-cvs eens wilt proberen is het nu de moment. De nieuwe buddy list is redelijk stabiel (en bewerkbaar  :Wink: ) geworden en ze hebben de 1-april grappen sinds gisteren er weer uitgehaald.

----------

## Stuartje

Welke aprilgrappen?

----------

## rdvrey

Ziet er goed uit, op het eerste gezicht. Maar dan heb ik nog een vraag hoe kom ik in een chatroom of start ik een chat room ??

groeten

Robert

----------

## ishi

 *garo wrote:*   

> Onderstussen sta ik bekend als "de linux-freak","pinguin-******" (vervang sterretjes door onbeleefd woord),"diene rare",enz.
> 
> Ik probeer niemand er meer van te overtuigen dat open source,gnu,linux,... beter is, al is het wel zo.

 

hehe gij rare   :Laughing:   Ik vind het altijd leuk als mijn vriendengroep zit te sukkelen met hunne windows   :Razz:  en het is echt nie omdat je deel uitmaakt van de opensource wereld dat je een "geek/nerd" bent hoor!  Da's een veel te negatieve uitspraak... 

http://www.appletree.be/pix_2002_2/starwarz6/images/starwarz6%20085.jpg

Die kerel met z'n rode tshirt in ket midden ben ik... Zie ik er nerdy uit? ik heb 5 goeie vrienden die ook allemaal leven voor linux, en t'zijn allemaal net als ik kerels die super veel uitgaan, redelijk populair zijn, enz. En ja we kunnen zelf knappe meiskes krijgen (die daar naast mij vinnek wel lelijk)  :Smile: 

My point: als ze u een pinguinneuker noemen zoekt ge da zelf, want bij mij zitten ze enkel te zagen wanneer ik es gentoo ga installen bij hen (wat ik nooit ga doen   :Twisted Evil:  ). Bon... in plaats van uw gentoo effe te skinne , skin 5 minuutjes jezelf, smijt die bril in de vuilbak, zet wa drum&bass op ( mooi gespreksonderwerp! ) en je wordt sociaal veel beter aanvaard  :Smile: 

Khoop dat ik een beetje een grote hulp ben en dat dit niet als een verwijt aankwam... 

oh, en de fout van amsn is de taal waarin het geschreven is...

----------

## Stuartje

 *ishi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hehe gij rare    Ik vind het altijd leuk als mijn vriendengroep zit te sukkelen met hunne windows   en het is echt nie omdat je deel uitmaakt van de opensource wereld dat je een "geek/nerd" bent hoor!  Da's een veel te negatieve uitspraak...
> 
> 

 

Sja, mij vinden ze toch ook wel een geek als ik met een laptop met linux op school toekom  :Smile: 

 *ishi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.appletree.be/pix_2002_2/starwarz6/images/starwarz6%20085.jpg
> 
> Die kerel met z'n rode tshirt in ket midden ben ik... Zie ik er nerdy uit?
> ...

 

Moet ik eerlijk zijn?  :Razz: 

 *ishi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik heb 5 goeie vrienden die ook allemaal leven voor linux, en t'zijn allemaal net als ik kerels die super veel uitgaan, redelijk populair zijn, enz. En ja we kunnen zelf knappe meiskes krijgen (die daar naast mij vinnek wel lelijk) 
> 
> 

 

En dat zegt?

 *ishi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My point: als ze u een pinguinneuker noemen zoekt ge da zelf, want bij mij zitten ze enkel te zagen wanneer ik es gentoo ga installen bij hen (wat ik nooit ga doen   ). Bon... in plaats van uw gentoo effe te skinne , skin 5 minuutjes jezelf, smijt die bril in de vuilbak, zet wa drum&bass op ( mooi gespreksonderwerp! ) en je wordt sociaal veel beter aanvaard 
> 
> 

 

Ja? I don't think so. Once a geek, always a geek  :Wink: 

 *ishi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Khoop dat ik een beetje een grote hulp ben en dat dit niet als een verwijt aankwam... 
> 
> oh, en de fout van amsn is de taal waarin het geschreven is...

 

Juist, tcl is een beetje te vergelijken met latijn met als enig verschil dat latijn een basistaal is.

----------

## cnf

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> Je zou ook eens Bitlbee kunnen proberen, dat is een IM naar IRC gateway die ondermeer ICQ, MSN en Jabber ondersteunt.
> 
> Het zit niet in portage, maar je kan het hier downloaden. :)
> 
> Helaas krijg ik het niet in gang onder Gentoo, dus als het iemand wel lukt, ff zeggen hoe je het zover gekregen hebt?  :)

 

bitlbee werkt hier prima

wa lukter ni ?

----------

## cnf

 *ishi wrote:*   

>  *garo wrote:*   Onderstussen sta ik bekend als "de linux-freak","pinguin-******" (vervang sterretjes door onbeleefd woord),"diene rare",enz.
> 
> Ik probeer niemand er meer van te overtuigen dat open source,gnu,linux,... beter is, al is het wel zo. 
> 
> hehe gij rare  :lol:  Ik vind het altijd leuk als mijn vriendengroep zit te sukkelen met hunne windows  :P en het is echt nie omdat je deel uitmaakt van de opensource wereld dat je een "geek/nerd" bent hoor!  Da's een veel te negatieve uitspraak... 
> ...

 

dno, meer dan 60% van mijn vriende groep zijn linux geeks, en nog ben ik "dien rare"

mor da zal wel aan iets annus ligge zekers ?

*grin*

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *cnf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bitlbee werkt hier prima
> 
> wa lukter ni ?

 

Is ondertussen al opgelost, blijkbaar wil het niet goed onder xinetd, maar het draait vlot onder inetd  :Smile: 

----------

## AnTiKrIsT

 *theBlackDragon wrote:*   

> Je zou ook eens Bitlbee kunnen proberen, dat is een IM naar IRC gateway die ondermeer ICQ, MSN en Jabber ondersteunt.
> 
> Het zit niet in portage, maar je kan het hier downloaden. 
> 
> Helaas krijg ik het niet in gang onder Gentoo, dus als het iemand wel lukt, ff zeggen hoe je het zover gekregen hebt?  

 

Ondertussen zit Bitlbee al in de portage en dat macheerd hier

zeer goed

----------

